# Welcher Slot für RAM



## chocochipsbaer (20. Februar 2017)

*Welcher Slot für RAM*

Hallo,

ich hab in meinem PC 1x16GB DDR4 3200Mhz verbaut. Aufgrund des CPU Kühlers passt der Riegel nicht in Slot 1 auf dem Mainboard. Aktuell ist er einfach in Slot 3 und funktioniert auch. Inwiefern ist es nun ratsam, den Riegel doch in Slot 1 zu betreiben oder sogar gegen zwei Module zu tauschen, um Dual Channel nutzen zu können?


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Welcher Slot für RAM*

Bei 2 Modulen, entweder beide A-Bänke oder beide B-Bänke. Bei SC sollte es keinen Unterschied machen, wo das Modul steckt


----------



## chocochipsbaer (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Welcher Slot für RAM*

Danke!


----------



## amdahl (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Welcher Slot für RAM*



> Inwiefern ist es nun ratsam, den Riegel doch in Slot 1 zu betreiben oder  sogar gegen zwei Module zu tauschen, um Dual Channel nutzen zu können?


In welchem Slot du deinen Riegel betreibst ist egal.
Bei einem Neukauf hätte man dir statt einem DIMM sicher zu 2 oder 4 geraten, je nach Plattform. Wie sinnvoll es ist diesen Fehler nachträglich zu korrigieren bei den derzeit hohen RAM-Preisen hängt von vielen Faktoren ab. Hauptsächlich davon was du mit dem PC machst und wie die restliche Hardware aussieht.


----------



## chocochipsbaer (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Welcher Slot für RAM*

Um ehrlich zu sein, war das ein Flüchtigkeitsfehler meinerseits. Mein alter PC ist unerwartet ausgefallen. Deshalb habe ich am gleichen Tag noch einen neuen bestellt. 

Konfiguration sieht wie folgt aus:

i7 7700k stock
Noctua NH-U9B SE2 
16 GB DDR4 3200 MHz
ASRock Z270 Pro4

vom alten System übernommen:

Sapphire R9 390 Nitro
CS550M
Samsung 840 EVO 120 GB

Sinn und Zweck des Systems ist in erster Linie Gaming.


----------



## amdahl (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Welcher Slot für RAM*

Man wird wieder versuchen das Gegenteil zu behaupten. Aber ich sage dass du mit nur einem DIMM bei diesem Prozessor schon signifikant Leistung verschenkst. Wenn du noch innerhalb der 2 Wochen Fernabsatzregelung bist würde ich dir raten unbedingt gegen 2*8GB zu tauschen.
Auch wenn nicht kannst du dir jetzt erst mal 2*8GB für ~120-130€ kaufen und den 16GB DIMM erst mal behalten. Die Speicherpreise steigen in den nächsten Monaten, dann kannst du ihn ohne Verlust verkaufen.
Die Deluxe-Variante wäre natürlich ein weiterer 16GB DIMM, wohl wissend dass dir so viel RAM derzeit nur in Ausnahmefällen etwas bringt. Würde ich bei en derzeit ohnehin schon hohen Speicherpreisen eher nicht machen. Bis du mehr als 16GB für Gaming wirklich brauchst sind die Speicherpreise wieder deutlich unter das heutige Niveau gesunken.


----------



## chocochipsbaer (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Welcher Slot für RAM*



amdahl schrieb:


> Man wird wieder versuchen das Gegenteil zu behaupten. Aber ich sage dass du mit nur einem DIMM bei diesem Prozessor schon signifikant Leistung verschenkst. Wenn du noch innerhalb der 2 Wochen Fernabsatzregelung bist würde ich dir raten unbedingt gegen 2*8GB zu tauschen.
> Auch wenn nicht kannst du dir jetzt erst mal 2*8GB für ~120-130€ kaufen und den 16GB DIMM erst mal behalten. Die Speicherpreise steigen in den nächsten Monaten, dann kannst du ihn ohne Verlust verkaufen.
> Die Deluxe-Variante wäre natürlich ein weiterer 16GB DIMM, wohl wissend dass dir so viel RAM derzeit nur in Ausnahmefällen etwas bringt. Würde ich bei en derzeit ohnehin schon hohen Speicherpreisen eher nicht machen. Bis du mehr als 16GB für Gaming wirklich brauchst sind die Speicherpreise wieder deutlich unter das heutige Niveau gesunken.


So etwas habe ich mir schon gedacht. Ich denke ich werde den zurückgeben und mir dann zwei Module holen. Danke, das hat meinen Gedanken dann bestätigt.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Welcher Slot für RAM*



amdahl schrieb:


> Die Deluxe-Variante wäre natürlich ein weiterer 16GB DIMM, wohl wissend dass dir so viel RAM derzeit nur in Ausnahmefällen etwas bringt.



Er hat ein ASRock Board. RAMDisk ahoi


----------



## Cinnayum (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Welcher Slot für RAM*

Auf einer "so kleinen" RAM-Disk bekommt man heute leider kaum noch ein Spiel unter, um davon zu profitieren.

Dual Channel bemerkt man dafür schon recht gut, was die Ansprechbarkeit und Reaktionszeit schon im Arbeiten mit Windows betrifft. Aber dazu wurde ja schon genug gesagt.


----------



## INU.ID (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Welcher Slot für RAM*



chocochipsbaer schrieb:


> So etwas habe ich mir schon gedacht. Ich denke ich werde den zurückgeben und mir dann zwei Module holen.



Ich würde (wenn das Budget vorhanden ist!) den 16GB Riegel behalten, und "einfach" einen 2ten dazu stecken. 32GB RAM wären durchaus schon zeitgemäß.


----------



## chocochipsbaer (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Welcher Slot für RAM*

Ich komme ja so schon kaum in einen zweistelligen Bereich. Aber mal anders gefragt: Was denkt ihr, wie es in 5 Jahren aussieht? (Zumindest plane ich, meinen Rechner mindestens so lange zu nutzen. GPU Upgrade mal ausgenommen.)


----------



## amdahl (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Welcher Slot für RAM*

Bis in 5 Jahren sind mehr als 16 GB für einen Gaming-Rechner durchaus angebracht. Aber wie gesagt, bis dahin sind dann auch die Speicherpreise wieder deutlich gesunken.


----------

